# torn tricep



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2017)

benching today (275) and the weight got away from me and i got stapled. when it hit bottom i felt a little pop up high near my shoulder on the underneath side of my arm and i could tell i hurt something. my doc works out at my gym and he said tricep (muscle) tear. so light weight hi rep for the next 6 weeks. i was hoping to compete again in nov but this might not me out of that unless i want to just go and do a token lift of 300 lbs or so just to stay in powerlifting watch standings


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2017)

Ken perhaps your training style just isn't for you any more .You can't keep fukking yourself up and just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 17, 2017)

That sucks ass.


----------



## bugman (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear about that.  I still have issues from my last bicep detachment last Sept.

Do what the Dr says.  Take a break and reevaluate things.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2017)

Heal up ken. You're having a string of bad luck with the injuries.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 18, 2017)

Sounds like some time off could do you some good. Over the years, we put alot of stress on our muscles and joints. They can only take so much, especially the older we get.

Get well brutha.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Much like everyone else said, take it easy.. YOu don't want to cause any permanent damage to the muscle, it's just not worth it.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2017)

Face it Ken, we cant lift like we used to, BUT, we can lift smart and stay in the game. Heal up bud.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 18, 2017)

Hope you heal up quick Ken! I know you've had some tough times lately!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2017)

no bruiseing so i am hoping just a pull


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 18, 2017)

Try Ballet....less chance of injury....


----------



## PFM (Jul 18, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Try Ballet....less chance of injury....




Ken is at least 111 years old, I am thinking needlepoint or cactus farming.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Try Ballet....less chance of injury....



I've seen some tough ballet bitches. They don't **** around man


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 19, 2017)

trained back and bies today. not much pain so i think i am ok. gonna train light for awhile with hi reps (15-25) see if i can get my shit together


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 19, 2017)

Ken Sass knitted me a pp warmer for xmas a few years ago.  It was a little snug, my only complaint.....



PFM said:


> Ken is at least 111 years old, I am thinking needlepoint or cactus farming.


----------

